# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Soms pijn in linker heupgewricht

## Flogiston

Beste Peter,

In het kader van jouw posting "wat nu" stel ik een vraag over een pijn die ik af en toe voel. Ik heb er nog geen expert naar laten kijken, en ik weet ook niet of dit het soort klachten is waar jij vanuit jouw expertise iets over zou kunnen zeggen.

Af en toe heb ik een pijn bij mijn linker been-heup-gewricht. De pijn duurt meestal kort en treedt onverwacht op, waarna ze vrijwel direct verdwijnt. Meestal van de sterkte "onaangenaam", een enkele keer fel genoeg om "Auw!" te roepen.

De pijn treedt meestal op bij een zijwaartse of draaiende beweging van het linkerbeen ten opzichte van de heup.

Een voorbeeld is als ik gewoon rustig rechtuit loop. Dat is pijnvrij. Als ik nu plotseling rechtsaf sla (bijvoorbeeld uitwijken voor een onvoorzichtige fietser, of me ineens bedenken dat ik bijna iets was vergeten en snel nog even ergens naartoe moet), doe ik dat tijdens het lopen. Ik sta op dat moment op mijn linkerbeen. Mijn rechterbeen is naar voren aan het zwaaien, maar vanwege de richtingverandering draai ik mijn lichaam (heup, bovenlichaan en rechterbeen) ineens naar rechts terwijl ik op mijn linkerbeen steun. Op dat moment voel ik een korte stekende pijn in het linker heupgewricht.

Onder andere omstandigheden komt de pijn ook wel eens voor, maar bovenstaande is de meest kenmerkende situatie.

Verder voel ik heel af en toe dezelfde pijn maar dan in een veel lichtere maar wel langdurig zeurende vorm wanneer ik in bed lig, op mijn rechterzij. Een verandering van houding zorgt er dan voor dat de pijn direct verdwijnt. Het gebeurt gelukkig slechts zelden dat ik deze pijn voel terwijl ik in bed lig.

Verdere gegevens, voor zover van belang:
Man, 47 jaar, BMI al jaren constant rond de 21,5, goede gezondheid, uitstekende conditie, nooit gerookt, nooit drugs gebruikt, af en toe wat alcohol ("sociaal drinker"), fiets 2x10 minuten per dag, sport 2,5 tot 4 uur per week op hoog inspanningsniveau (HIIT en duurtraining). Lichte scoliose die volgens de arts absoluut geen behandeling behoeft. Rond mijn 20e behoorlijk last gehad van lage-rugpijn (ik kon mijn sokken en schoenen slechts met veel pijn en heel moeizaam aan- en uittrekken); die rugpijn is geheel verdwenen sinds ik meer ben gaan sporten, waarschijnlijk doordat ik nu een "spiercorset" heb opgebouwd maar dat weet ik niet zeker.

Ik ben benieuwd of dit het soort vragen is waar je naar op zoek bent. Indien dit probleem binnen jouw expertisegebied valt, ben ik benieuwd naar je reactie.

Flo

----------


## Flogiston

Kleine toevoeging: de pijn treedt soms ook op wanneer ik rechtop op een stoel zit, keurig met alle gewrichten in een hoek van 90° en beide voeten plat op de grond ("zoals het hoort"), en dan mijn benen over elkaar sla. Als ik mijn linkerbeen "op een energieke manier" over mijn rechterbeen sla, voel ik af en toe ook de genoemde pijn. In dit geval is de pijn echter niet zo sterk.

----------


## peteroomens

Beste Flogiston,

je hebt een aparte nickname. :Smile: 

Wanneer tijdens het lopen het rechterbeen in de zwaaifase is, dus geen contact met de ondergrond heeft, zullen alle spieren links van voet naar onderbeen, van onderbeen naar bovenbeen, van bovenbeen naar bekkenrand/onderrug zich aanspannen om je staande te houden. Wanneer je vanuit die situatie een potselinge draai maakt zoals omschreven, dan worden de samengetrokken spieren links gerekt, wat in feite een tegengestelde actie is, en dus pijnlijk kan zijn. Waarom alleen links? Ieder mens heeft een ongelijke beenbelasting. Eén been, het standbeen draagt het meeste gewicht en daar gewicht naar het laagste punt gaat vermoed ik dat bij jou het linkerbeen het standbeen is. Aan de zijde van het standbeen zijn de eerder vermelde spieren sowieso wat meer gespannen. Je klachten in bed wijzen eveneens in deze richting. Ga op je rechterzij liggen en draai vervolgens iets door richting buik, en leg je linkerbeen vóór je rechterbeen. Overigens bij een ongelijke beenbelasting staat het bekken scheef en ontstaat per defnitie een (torsie)scoliose.
Tot slot: de klacht lijkt mij spierpijn; massage en warmte kunnen dan positief zijn. Wat eveneens kan helpen, voropgesteld dat je linkerbeen je standbeen is, is een laagje van 2 mm (niet meer!) onder de hiel in je linkerschoen te leggen.

En ja, dit soort vragen kunnen gesteld worden. Uiteraard onder voorbehoud, omdat zekerheid alleen verkregen kan worden na een grondig lichamelijk onderzoek.
Ik ben benieuwd, groet, Peter.

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor je antwoord, Peter!

Wat voor spierpijn pleit is het feit dat ik extra last lijk te hebben na bovengemiddeld vaak/intensief sporten. Ook het feit dat het lijkt te helpen wanneer ik na het sporten de spieren van mijn linkerbeen extra oprek ('extra' niet in de zin van verder oprekken, maar in de zin van het rekken langduriger vasthouden), wijst op spierpijn.

Wat tegen spierpijn pleit, is het feit dat ik normaal absoluut niets voel, dus dat de pijn zich alleen voordoet bij heel bepaalde bewegingen. Terwijl ik normale spierpijn bij elke beweging voel, en vaak zelfs in rust nog spierpijn voel. Ook voelt echte spierpijn meer als een continu dof gevoel, heel licht pijnlijk, maar nooit als de scherpe pijn die ik bij bepaalde bewegingen voel in mijn linker heupgewricht.

Dit is niet als kritiek bedoeld, en ook niet als tegensprekerij - ik zou niet durven - maar ik worstel nog wat met de gedachte.

Ervan uitgaande dat het toch echt spierpijn is, heb je misschien rekoefeningen die juist deze spieren rekken?

----------


## peteroomens

De door mij besproken spieren zijn houdingsspieren, overwegend excentrisch gecontraheerd. Rekken wordt dan ook ontraden. Warmte en/of massage. En probeer de verhoging.

----------


## Flogiston

Wat betekent "excentrisch gecontraheerd"?

Warmte kan ik toepassen, massage is lastiger, want ik heb geen idee welke spieren pijn doen. De pijnscheuten voelen aan alsof ze "intern" zitten, ergens dieper onder de huid, in of bij het gewricht.

Voordat ik die 2 mm ga proberen: is er een eenvoudige manier om te ontdekken welk been korter is? 2 mm is namelijk een erg klein verschil, dus ik zal goed moeten kijken om dat verschil te kunnen zien. Ik heb intussen mijn "sta-houding" getest. Als ik gewoon rechtop sta, sta ik op beide voeten, en hebben beide voeten dezelfde druk. Als ik op één been leun (wel beide voeten op de grond, maar het ene been zwaarder belast dan het andere) kan ik zowel mijn linker- als mijn rechterbeen als steunbeen gebruiken. Beide mogelijkheden voelen ontspannen. Toch heb ik een lichte automatische voorkeur voor het staan op het linkerbeen.

----------


## peteroomens

sorry, ik probeer vreemde woorden te vermijden. Excentrische contractie betekent dat de spier aanspant maar tegelijk langer wordt. Verhoging links komt overeen met mijn eerste reactie. Geef e.e.a. even de tijd.

----------


## peteroomens

*reageren kan ook via http://www.podoposturale-therapie.nl*

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor je uitleg van de moeilijke woorden, Peter!

----------

